# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Pre sale questions

## Printrnoob

Okay, so I'm thinking about buying one of these printers, but I have a couple questions first. For starters, what is the consensus? I've owned more than one printer in my day, so I understand they require some working on, but are all the parts second rate? Is it just not worth it? Does it require constant work before every print? Is the z axis nice and automatic?

My next real query is if anyone has had any great experience with ABC. Perhaps on their new build plate or if it's possible to add a heated plate to it. I live in a very hot climate, and PLA simply melts here. I don't want to purchase the really expensive PLA either. Thanks for any answers.

----------

